# Xfinity On Demand app removed?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

WTF..... this morning I noticed a message on my Bolt (TE3) that said that the Xfinity on demand app was going to be removed as of 6/25/2019 "because it runs on an out of date technology". Not sure if they mean the Bolt, TE3 or server side. As of today, the app is still present and works as normal but come June this will NOT be a good thing. 

Can anyone shed any light on this one before I call Tivo and rant? XOD was (and still is) a MAJOR feature for us Comcast customers. Without it we might as well ditch the Tivo and its subscription fee for the Xfinity X1 box. Not as much storage, though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See: Xfinity VOD app

The thread was started by @TiVo_Ted.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

OOPS.... I searched the forum but didn't use the correct keyword  Sorry. 

Paul


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pgoelz said:


> Without it we might as well ditch the Tivo and its subscription fee for the Xfinity X1 box. Not as much storage, though.


And significantly higher additional outlet charges.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> And significantly higher additional outlet charges.


Not really. We have one TV... the Tivo is $12.95/month and the X1 is $15/month. The big difference is that the X1 only has a paltry 500GB of storage. That MIGHT be the deal breaker.....


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pgoelz said:


> WTF..... this morning I noticed a message on my Bolt (TE3) that said that the Xfinity on demand app was going to be removed as of 6/25/2019 "because it runs on an out of date technology". Not sure if they mean the Bolt, TE3 or server side. As of today, the app is still present and works as normal but come June this will NOT be a good thing.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this one before I call Tivo and rant? XOD was (and still is) a MAJOR feature for us Comcast customers. Without it we might as well ditch the Tivo and its subscription fee for the Xfinity X1 box. Not as much storage, though.


today is only May 23rd.


----------



## swhastings (Oct 1, 2011)

pgoelz said:


> WTF..... this morning I noticed a message on my Bolt (TE3) that said that the Xfinity on demand app was going to be removed as of 6/25/2019 "because it runs on an out of date technology". Not sure if they mean the Bolt, TE3 or server side. As of today, the app is still present and works as normal but come June this will NOT be a good thing.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this one before I call Tivo and rant? XOD was (and still is) a MAJOR feature for us Comcast customers. Without it we might as well ditch the Tivo and its subscription fee for the Xfinity X1 box. Not as much storage, though.


----------



## swhastings (Oct 1, 2011)

https://www.multichannel.com/news/comcast-drops-xfinity-on-demand-app-for-tivo


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pgoelz said:


> WTF..... this morning I noticed a message on my Bolt (TE3) that said that the Xfinity on demand app was going to be removed as of 6/25/2019 "because it runs on an out of date technology". Not sure if they mean the Bolt, TE3 or server side. As of today, the app is still present and works as normal but come June this will NOT be a good thing.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this one before I call Tivo and rant? XOD was (and still is) a MAJOR feature for us Comcast customers. Without it we might as well ditch the Tivo and its subscription fee for the Xfinity X1 box. Not as much storage, though.


 it was built on the old HME platform Comcast needs to provide an HTML5 app


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm surprised that there was such a thing. If Comcast ever supplies an HTML5 version in the future, please let me know.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

barnabas1969 said:


> I'm surprised that there was such a thing. If Comcast ever supplies an HTML5 version in the future, please let me know.


Comcast claims to be working on it, but personally I'm skeptical.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> Comcast claims to be working on it, but personally I'm skeptical.


Where did you hear that?

I have been told by multiple Xfinity reps that it is never coming back to Tivo.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

KevTech said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> I have been told by multiple Xfinity reps that it is never coming back to Tivo.


TiVo has claimed they are working on bringing it back, and when I was getting a CableCARD paired the Comcast rep said they were working on it.

Like I said, I'm skeptical.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

snerd said:


> TiVo has claimed they are working on bringing it back, and when I was getting a CableCARD paired the Comcast rep said they were working on it.
> 
> Like I said, I'm skeptical.


FWIW, Comcast's Xfinity Stream Roku app is still in Beta mode so we can deduce that their developers are still working on its features (such as the audio format, currently limited to PCM 2.0 due to performance/syncing issues when conveying a multi-channel feed). It's not too much of a stretch to hope that these or other resources may be devoted now or at some point in the near future to expanding the Stream's compatibility to TiVo devices (see here for the current list of compatible devices).


----------

